# Elementary School Texts



## arturophoto (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Arturo and our family will be moving to Naples this upcoming October. In order to make my girls' transition easier into the Italian school system, I'm trying to get the textbooks list for Grade 5th and 3rd. Is there a website where this list is published? 
I'll be serving as a civil servant with the USA military but we've decided to put our kids in Italian public school. 

Thanks!
- arturo


----------

